# 2012 X5 - 100k



## bradclanton (Feb 5, 2017)

I love this car. Put new brakes and pads all around. Have maintained it excellently. One of the air shocks or whatever they are called just went out on the passenger rear. It sounds like another is going out but the noise is coming from the right front. I love this car, but I don't want to spend my life trying figure out some BS that an engineer thought would be cool. Any thoughts?


----------



## bradclanton (Feb 5, 2017)

Can the air-based suspension system be maintained by an owner?


----------

